# Rented accommodation around Milan



## vic101 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am moving to Milan in a few weeks with my husband. We are looking for accommodation but would like to live in a smaller town south of Milan. We have been looking at Pavia and Lodi. Does anyone have any knowledge of living in these towns or other smaller towns south of Milan? Also, any information on good estate agent websites to visit would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------

